# Miracle Dog (Havie) Survives 20-Foot Fall



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

This heart warming article appeared in our local newsletter. Since its was about a sweet older havie, I had to post it! http://atgeist.com/blog/miracle-dog-survives-twenty-foot-fall-geist/


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great article about an amazing recovery! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow - what a great story. Sweet little dog. I shared this article on Twitter. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweet little dog! Wonderful story of love.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! Great story!


----------

